# PCI Device & SM Bus Controller



## mohdshahril (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi 

After reformating HD and reinstall XP Pro, i have a question mark (?) for the PCI Device and the SM Bus Controller (in the device manager).

Pls help as I can not figure it how to solve this error.

Regards
Shahril


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to install mobo drivers, the disk that came with your mother
board. Chipset drivers.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

If you don't have the disk that came with it, try looking online and searching for the appropriate drivers for the model of your Motherboard.


----------



## Brittany2007 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am having the same problem but I don't know which driver to look for. How do I find out which model motherboard I have?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi All,
To find the type of mobo you have you can run EVEREST under my sig. and post the results. This may give us the info you need. Brittany2007, you should start a new thread on your issue. The problem may sound the same, but the chances are you do not have the same mobo and drivers. This may cause confusion on this thread. Please PM me if I don't get back to you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Brittany2007 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for responding. I was able to resolve my problem. I appreciate your time.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

